# Tool Talk > Machines >  Post straightening machine - GIF

## Jon

Post straightening machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Loading posts with an excavator - GIF
Post mower and post washer GIFs
Steel post being perfectly crushed - GIFs

----------

Altair (Dec 19, 2018),

Beserkleyboy (Sep 3, 2018),

bukwessul (Sep 8, 2018),

dubbby (Aug 17, 2020),

PJs (Sep 4, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 3, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 3, 2018)

----------


## Radioman

Sweet! I’d love to get a look at the dies inside. Is this a homemade tool?

----------


## Frank S

I've pretzeled my share of those Once as a teen I was dragging a pair of 14 ft grain drills side by side on a spreader bar. Got too close to a fence we had only recently put up and ripped down about 300 feet before I noticed it. My grandpa was not impressed and neither was I when I had to straighten the T post and restring the 5 strand by myself.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019)

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Another good Aussie invention...
poststraightener.com.au 
They come to you, $2.50 per post (new up to $5-7)
Read the site, very inspiring! Cheers
Jim

----------

Jon (Sep 4, 2018),

PJs (Sep 4, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 8, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019)

----------


## greyhoundollie

Wow great! Home built? If you built from scratch how about some drawings. I've got about 2 miles of t-posts that seem to always need a little tlc from time to time. Looks really fast.

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Mate, I did not build it, just recognised the Ute, trailer and his boots as Aussie, then looked up his site. Read his site FAQ and you'll understand further, cheers.
Jim

----------

greyhoundollie (Sep 3, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Brilliant and nicely thought out business plan!!

----------

Beserkleyboy (Sep 5, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Patent application for a post straightener, from Tractor Supply: https://patentimages.storage.googlea...60290004A1.pdf

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019)

----------


## PJs

> Patent application for a post straightener, from Tractor Supply: https://patentimages.storage.googlea...60290004A1.pdf



Interesting, it looks like an old tie-rod adjusting tool and probably where they got the idea from. Had both types with a handle and square drive for a ratchet. This will still need some type of vice to hold the post for eyeballing straight.

Thanks Jon!

PJ

----------


## Jon

> Is this a homemade tool?



This is often an interesting question. Homemade tools sometimes follow a trajectory via which they end up as mainstream tools. My guess is that this one started out as homemade, then turned semi-pro.

----------

PJs (Sep 10, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Straightening rebar. Assumedly rebar recovered from reinforced concrete?



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

carloski (Feb 20, 2022),

EnginePaul (Nov 7, 2018),

Frank S (Nov 5, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Nov 5, 2018),

PJs (Nov 5, 2018),

rlm98253 (Nov 5, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 5, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Straightening rebar. Assumedly rebar recovered from reinforced concrete?
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/rebar_straightener.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



looks like a really good way to make used re bar reusable.

----------

PJs (Nov 6, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (Apr 16, 2019),

baja (Dec 19, 2018),

PJs (Dec 17, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 18, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I've seen a lot of scaffolding poles thrown away because they were bent. that machine could actually pay for itself

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019)

----------


## NortonDommi

Must be a lot of people running those things over to need to build a machine to straighten them!

----------


## Frank S

> Must be a lot of people running those things over to need to build a machine to straighten them!



Those poles most generally get pretty bent up when the scaffolding's are removed.
care is taken to erect the things 10 20 30 stories high tieing them to the building going up but when finished the teasr down is not so gentle. a construction site may have close to 50 tons or more of poles and they are often times rented from a scaffold supplier. sometimes the supplier wets them up maintains and removes them but this is an additional fee not many construction companies are willing to pay. They elect instead to pay a huge deposit and damage fee up front then write it off and let the scaffold rental company deal with the carnage

----------


## NortonDommi

That one going through the machine looks like it has been driven in the ground as a marker. I know someone with a scaffolding company and I'll have to ask him if this would be allowed with our OSH laws! Plus we use all Galvanised or Aluminium 3" pipe here and that stuff only looks about 2" so I thought they might be used as fencing.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (Apr 16, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 16, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 15, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

*Spoiler Alert* 
T-Post Straightener
Another possibility is to clone a wire straightener, just bigger wheels and bearings.

----------

